# GDP, 8 year old strain from a buddy.



## CaliMackdaddy (Oct 10, 2012)

Been growing this strain for over 4 years myself and a friend grew it longer then that, well anyway just trimmed them up today heres a few shots.


----------



## Gibb (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice, I'm liking those solid purples in the last photo, excellent bag appeal. Considering how long you've been growing it for I'd say it definitely qualifies as "grandaddy" as well! A very stone-y strain.


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 11, 2012)

what a beaut!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice GDP. I heard some dumb people saying cuts aren't as potent when grown out, but i know for a fact its a fallacious belief. 
Keep it up!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Oct 11, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Nice GDP. I heard some dumb people saying cuts aren't as potent when grown out, but i know for a fact its a fallacious belief.
> Keep it up!


Its just as potent as i first grew it, but even more so because my growing methods improved since then.


----------

